# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παραλίγο για εγκεφαλικό!!!!!!

## Giorgekid

Καταρχάς καλημέρα!σημερα έπαθα κατι το οποιο δεν θα ξεχάσω ουτε εγω ουτε τα πουλακια μου.....οι περισσοτεροι θα ξερετε πως εγω προσπαθω να εκπαιδευσω τα δυο κοκατιλακια μου να ανεβαίνουν στο χερι μου κτλ......σημερα κατάφερα να βγαλω την πηνελοπη απο το κλουβι και εκατσε πανω στο κλουβι........επειδη λοιπον ειναι και μικρη δεν ξερει να χρησιμοποιεί καλα τα φτερα της.....οποτε δεν πετούσε πουθενά ακομα και φοβισμένη......ομως περασε εξω απο τον δρόμο μια μηχανή και την τρόμαξε.....αυτη αρχισε να πεταει και να κουτουλαει τους καναπέδες....(ευτυχώς) για να μην πολυλογώ την έπιασα με μια πετσέτα και προσπάθησα να την βαλω στο κλουβι.......ελα ομως που ο παρης φοβήθηκε την πετσέτα και αρχισε αν χτυπιέται και βγήκε απο το κλουβι!!!!!!!!εκανα αμάν και τι να τον πιάσω ώσπου ενω τον ειχα στην πετσέτα......εφυγε και πέταξε πισω απο το ψυγείο μας που ειναι ουσιαστικά μεσα σε ενα έπιπλο......η έξοδο ηταν προς τα πανω μονο αλλα απο μπροστα ειχε μια ελάχιστη αποσταση το ψυγείο που ειναι κατω απο το έπιπλο με το έπιπλο.....και μονο τον έβλεπα καθως δεν έφτανα να τον βγαλω.....ειχα αρχισει ηδη να κλαιω και να λεω πως δεν υπαρχει χειρότερος κοκατιλο μπαμπας απο εμενα......και μεσα στο κλάμα μου ηρθε μια ιδεα.....πηγα αμέσως στο κλουβι της μπιανκας και εβγαλα την σχαρα!!!!πηρα δυο τεράστια κομμάτια κορδόνι και έδεσα το καθένα σε δυο άκρες απο την σχαρα.....εβαλα την σχαρα μεσα και μερα απο την σχισμή την έσπρωξα με ενα ξυλαρακι.....ανέβηκε απάνω κατατρομαγμενος και εγω τράβηξα προςεκτικα τα δυο κορδονια ενω αυτος αρχισε παλι να πεταει.....μετα τον έπιασα με την πετσέτα και τον εβαλα μεσα.............και εχω και μια ερωτηση απο ολο αυτο!!!ο παρης μετα απο ολο αυτο αλλα και οταν τρόμαξε με,την πετσέτα και αρχισε να χτυπιέται στο κλουβι απο το οποιο βγήκε εκανε εναν παραξενο θόρυβο που δεν εχει ξανακάνει.....τωρα ειναι μια χαρα παλι.....τρωει και παίζει με τα καλαμακια του.....δεν ηταν λαχάνιασμα ηταν σαν να σφυριζει.....η να προσπαθει να κραζει χωρις να μπορει......τι λετε να ειναι?

----------


## moutro

Αγχος ειναι τρομαξε και στεσσαριστηκε πολύ. Δεν φταίει η μηχανή για αυτό που έγινε... Αφησε τα λίγες μέρες να ηρεμήσουν και η επόμενη έξοδος σε πιο ασφαλές χώρο, στο δωματιο σου πχ. Σαλονοκουζίνα είναι πολύ μεγάλος χώρος γοα αρχή...

----------


## Giorgekid

> Αγχος ειναι τρομαξε και στεσσαριστηκε πολύ. Δεν φταίει η μηχανή για αυτό που έγινε... Αφησε τα λίγες μέρες να ηρεμήσουν και η επόμενη έξοδος σε πιο ασφαλές χώρο, στο δωματιο σου πχ. Σαλονοκουζίνα είναι πολύ μεγάλος χώρος γοα αρχή...


Ενταξει!!!!!προς το παρων οριστε λιγες φωτο απο την έξοδο!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Κι εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω τρόμαξε απλα ο καημενούλης και προσπαθούσε να συνέρθει.  :Happy: 
Ελπίζω να είναι καλά και τα δυό μαναράκια τώρα.

----------


## Giorgekid

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω τρόμαξε απλα ο καημενούλης και προσπαθούσε να συνέρθει. 
> Ελπίζω να είναι καλά και τα δυό μαναράκια τώρα.


χαχαχα ναι μια χαρα ειναι .......έφαγαν κιολας......!!!!!αχχαχαχχ αυτες οι πόζες της πηνελοπης με σκοτώνουν.....

----------


## Giorgekid

Παιδια.....ανησυχώ.....δεν μπορω.......θα σκάσω απο το κακό μου.......ο παρης κανει εναν παραξενο ήχο σαν να μην μπορει να αναπνεύσει....ειναι σαν να τσιρίζει.....αλλα ίσα που ακούγεται....δεν ειναι λαχανιασμένος.....εχει όρεξη.....τρωει -πινει νερο...κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ.....τι κανωωωωώω?παει περα δωθε....αλλα για να σφυρίξει που δεν ει λόγος......ισως ειναι απο το ατύχημα αλλα του βαζω θηλυκά στο youtube και δεν αντιδραει ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!σας παρακαλω.....δεν μπορω να τον χάσω...........

----------


## jk21

ολα αυτα στις 00.23 τη νυχτα; εχεις δοκιμασει να εχεις απο πολυ νωριτερα χαμηλο το φωτισμο; τι πιο απλο;

----------


## Giorgekid

Χωρις πλακα τωρα?μπορει να φταιει ο φωτισμός?μεχρι τωρα ημουν στο κρεβάτι μου και σηκώθηκα να πιω νερο.....και τον άκουσα......τι κανω?δεν το εχει ξανακάνει αυτο.....

----------


## jk21

δεν κανω πλακα .... 

ποτε τον ακουσες; οταν ανοιξες το φως; νωριτερα; αν νωριτερα .... ο φωτισμος ηταν και νωριτερα ανοιχτος;

----------


## Giorgekid

Ναι τα φώτα ηταν ανοικτά αλλα τον άκουσα πριν λιγο.....δεν ξερω εαν το εκανε πιο νωρις παντως μεχρι τις 2 και κατι το μεσημέρι μετα το ατύχημα δεν ειχα καταλάβει κατι......μηπως εχει να κανει με το ατύχημα?και κατι αλλο χθες ειχε ηλιο αλλα και λιγο αερα και εγω τα εκανα μπανιο(κακώς)μηπως φταιει αυτο?αλλα σημερα θα αρρωσταινε?

----------


## jk21

Ποιο ατυχημα Γιωργο; δεν εχω δει το θεμα .Αν ειχε ατυχημα και το εχεις αναφερει αλλου ,γιατι δεν συνεχιζεις εκει να υπαρχει καποια ροη και σωστη σταθμιση του τι μπορει να συμβαινει; 

και το φως ειναι απαραδεκτο να ειναι ανοικτο τετοια ωρα και να μην αφηνει το πουλι να ησυχασει ,αλλα και να εχει κρυωσει υπαρχει πιθανοτητα αν υπηρχαν ρευματα οταν του εκανες μπανιο

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν μπορω να το ακουω......υποφέρω νιωθω τυψεις....το θεμα ειναι:"παραλίγο εγκεφαλικό"

----------


## Steliosan

Σβησε τα φωτα σκεπασε το και πες του καληνυχτα.
Αυριο αν συνεχισει τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## johnakos32

Kαι εμεις τι μπορουμε να κανουμε βρε Γιωργο?
Πες αστο να ηρεμησει και τα λεμε το πρωι...

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν μπορω να,κανω κατι?θα πεθάνει?δεν θελω να τον χάσω.....

----------


## johnakos32

Τι να σου πω μπορει να πεθανει μπορει και οχι , κανενα μας δεν μπορει να ξερει τι ξημερωνει στον καθενα μας .... Ασε το πουλι να ηρεμήσει , εμεις τι μπορουμε να κανουμε μαγια?

----------


## Steliosan

Οσο τον εχεις ξυπνιο τοσο χειροτερα κανεις τα πραγματα ξερεις οτι το πουλι επρεπε να κοιμαται τετοια ωρα και τον εχεις στρεσσαρει αφανταστα...ασε το ζωντανο να κοιμηθει δεν παθαινει τιποτα.

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν μπορω να κοιμηθώ οσο ξερω οτι ο παρης μπορει να πεθάνει......δεν λεω οτι μπορειτε να κανετε μαγια.......απλα θελω μια ξεκάθαρη απαντηση....μπορει να πεθάνει απο κρυωμα?και τι ειναι ποιο πιθανό?να πεθάνει η οχι?

----------


## johnakos32

Nαι μπορει να πεθαναι απο το οτιδηποτε οπως και ο καθε ζωντανος οργανισμος στην γη , δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχίας πέσε κοιμησου .

----------


## Giorgekid

Ενταξει.....καληνυχτα.......

----------


## jk21

Μετεφερα το θεμα και το ενωσα με εκεινο που ανοιξες το πρωι που απο οτι ειδα αναφερεις και κει για ηχο .....

δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα Γιωργο που ανοιγεις θεμα ξεχωρο για πραγματα που εχουν σχεση μεταξυ τους και το λιγοτερο ειναι οτι μπερδευονται τα μελη και δεν εχουν συνολικα τα δεδομενα για να σου απαντησουν 

αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι να εχεις το πουλακι καπου ζεστα πχ κοντα σε θερμοπομπο που μπορεις να ρυθμισεις να εχει τοπικα (οχι σε ολο το δωματιο ) γυρω στους 25 βαθμους το λιγοτερο και το ιδανικο 30  και το κυριοτερο να κλεισεις τα φωτα να κοιμηθει 

αν δεν το κανεις ,αν κινδυνευει λιγο ,θα κινδυνευει περισσοτερο και αν δεν κινδυνευει καθολου ,θα αρχισει να κινδυνευει (ειδικα αν δεν τον αφησεις να κοιμηθει ) 

αντιβιωση ακομα και εγνωσμενα αρρωστο να ηταν ,δεν μπορεις να του δωσεις

----------


## Giorgekid

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!ο ήχος σταμάτησε!!!!!!!!!δεν γνωρίζω το γιατι αλλα μαλλον ηταν απο το χθεσινό σοκ-ατύχημα.......θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω δημοσίως τον δημητρη(jk21)-στελιο(steliosan)-γιαννη(johnakos32) γιατι εκατσαν μεσα ακομα και για τα 5λεπτα για να με καθησυχάσουν!!!!!!σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!και σας χρωστάω χαρη!!!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Γράψτε λαθος.......τωρα ξανααρχισε......ανεβάζω σε μισό λεπτο βιντεο......και κατι αλλο.....τωρα θα παω να παρω το φάρμακο για το scaly face της μπιανκας......αλλα ειδα οτι κανει και το epithol και ειναι ακίνδυνο.....τι να κανω?προτιμαω το epithol......για να μην εχω ατύχημα...

----------


## jk21

Περιμενουμε το βιντεο 

απο κει και περα Γιωργο ,στο ειπα και νωριτερα και θα ημουν πιο αυστηρος αν ειχα να κανω με ενηλικα ,θελω να σταματησεις να μπερδευεις διαφορετικα θεματα που ανοιγεις (ενω εχεις ανοιξει αλλο θεμα για το scally ,το συζητας τωρα εδω ) γιατι και τα μελη μπερδευονται και συ δεν παιρνεις συγκεντρωμενες απαντησεις και ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως εκτος κανονων οτι γινεται ,αφου υπαρχουν συνεχως off topic .Στη πορεια αν αυτο ξαναγινει ,oι off topic αναφορες θα διαγραφονται και καθε νεο ερωτημα σου (στη συνεχεια ) ακομα και να ειναι κατι ξεχωρο ,θα μεταφερεται εδω  *Απορίες - Διάφορα ( Ερρίκος )*ωστε να εισαι παντα on topic  .Δεν θα ημουν τοσο αυστηρος και τη στιγμη μαλιστα που εχεις ισως προβλημα με το πουλακι ,αν δεν εχει γινει  ηδη επανελλημενα παρακληση (δημοσια και μη ) να διορθωσεις την συγκεκριμενη τακτικη

----------


## Giorgekid

Ενταξει.....δημητρη προς το παρων το βιντεο δεν ανεβαίνει.......δεν αντέχω......πηρα πτηνιατρο και κτηνίατρο και απο τα σύμπτωματα μου είπαν ως μαλλον ειναι αναπνευστικό και πως χρειαζεται baytril ...........εχει άσπρες κουτσουλιες αλλα εχουν και πρασινο μεσα.....τρωει-πινει και εχει διαθεση-παίζει με τα παιχνιδια του.....και δεν κελαηδαει απο εχθες......!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι κρυωμενο ,με μια επιφυλαξη να ειναι αντιδραση ασθματος απο την χθεσινη ταλαιπωρια .Οταν απομακρυνεσαι συνεχιζει να το κανει;   

Αλλα αν του εγινε μπανιο (δεν πλυθηκε απο μονο του ) και υπηρχαν ρευματα ,το πιθανοτερο ειναι αυτο 

το βαζεις διπλα σε θερμοπομπο με τοπικη θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30 βαθμους ή αν δεν εχεις ,τοτε κοντα σε λαμπα πορτατιφ εστω να ζεσταθει 

αν συνεχισει και μετα το μεσημερι (αλλα πρωτα να δεχθει ζεστη ) τοτε του δινεις ειτε baytril 0.5 % απο κτηνιατρικα ,ειτε vibramycine απο φαρμακειο ,ειτε aviosan της chevita απο κτηνιατρικα ή και σε καποια πετ σοπ

----------


## Giorgekid

Ναι ολη την ωρα το κανει αυτο......το εβαλα κατω απο μια λάμπα γραφείου που ζεσταίνει καλα!!! Τι ειναι πιο,αποτελεσματικο?και οποιο ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικό θελω να μου δώσεις και την δοσολογια σε παρακαλω.....

----------


## Giorgekid

Οριστε τωρα.....http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IZPMvWt0_2s

----------


## jk21

το πιο αποτελεσματικο συνηθως ,ειναι και πιο βαρυ για τον οργανισμο του ,αλλα δινεται αναλογα την βαρυτητα του προβληματος 

με την σειρα που σου ανεφερα ειναι και η θεωρητικη ισχυ τους .Λεω θεωρητικη γιατι πχ ενω το baytril ειναι το πιο ευρεου φασματος και ισχυρο ,υπαρχουν καποια gram+ μικροβια που ειναι ανθεκτικα σε αυτο και ειναι πιο δραστικο απο ολα το aviosan λογω μιας απο τις ουσιες του .Σε αλλα ομως μικροβια ,τα δυο πρωτα υπερεχουν 

το vibramycine το βρισκεις ευκολα και οικονομικα σε φαρμακειο 

αναλογα με το τι θα παρεις και αν χρειαστει ,τα λεμε ... το πιο σωστο ηταν να πας σε πτηνιατρο να το αφουγκραστει αφου εχεις επαφη

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να μην ενοχλειτε συχνα το πουλι και στρεσσαρεται .Μπορει να ειναι και εκδηλωση φοβου μετα απο οτι εγινε χτες .Για αυτο θελω να το ακροαστει γιατρος ,γιατι μπορει να μην εχει κρυωσει

----------


## Giorgekid

Νομιζω χειροτερεύει!! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fm19nuj-4Tc δεν μπορω να τον χάσω τωρα.....

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις να το ενοχλεις και δεν εχει νοημα .....  ειτε δινεις φαρμακο που μπορει και να μην χρειαζεται ή και να χρειαζεται ,ειτε το πας στο γιατρο να το ακροαστει αν πραγματικα δεν θες να το χασεις !

μην πηγαινεις σε παρακαλω συνεχως κοντα του με την καμερα

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν ειχε κανενα φάρμακο εκτος το baytril 0,5% και το παράγγειλα.....θα ερθει στις 2......ομως εβγαλα την λάμπα απο τον παρη και εγινε παλι καλα......εννοω σε σχεση με οταν ειχε την λάμπα .........οποτε μαλλον αναπνευστικό ειναι.......επειδη εφοσον η λάμπα παράγει ζεστη πρεπει να αναπνέει πιο έντονα και αυτος δεν μπορουσε επειδη εχει αναπνευστικό....σωστα? δοσολογια για baytril 0,5%? εαν βαλω στο νερο πρεπει να βγαλω την πηνελοπη απο το κλουβι?

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω παλι νομιζω το κανει αυτο επειδη σε φοβαται και θελει να απομακρυνθεις....Αστον ησυχο και απο μακρια παρατηρησε τον......

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν με φοβάται γιαννη....ειναι σιγουρο.....απο μακρια που δεν τον βλεπω το ακουω......και οταν παω κοντα στο κλουβι ερχεται κοντα μου και θελει σπορακι...

----------


## jk21

η λαμπα το ζεσταινει που το εχει αναγκη αν ειναι κρυωμενο και δεν θα δημιουργουσε αυτη το προβλημα .Υπηρχε και πριν βαλεις τη λαμπα .

Αν δεν εχει τιποτα απο κρυωμα αλλα το εχεις καταστρεσσαρει εσυ με την συνεχη ενοχληση ,ισως και η λαμπα να επιδεινωνει το προβλημα ......

----------


## Giorgekid

Οχι τωρα δεν το ενοχλώ......ειναι στο δωμάτιο με κλειστή πορτα μονος του με ησυχία......τι δοσολογια το baytril?να βγαλω απο το κλουβι την πηνελοπη?

----------


## jk21

baytril δινεις με δικια σου ευθυνη ,γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν αυτο ειναι ηχος εκδηλωσης στρες απο το πουλι ή κρυωμα .αν σου ειπε γιατρος οκ ,γιατι δεν ρωτησες δοσολογια; 

η γενικη δοσολογια ειναι 1 ml στα 100 νερου .Η ειδικη σε καθε περιπτωση ,δινεται απο γιατρο αναλογα με το τι νομιζει οτι εχει το αρρωστο και σε ποιο βαθμο ειναι προχωρημενο

----------


## Giorgekid

> baytril δινεις με δικια σου ευθυνη ,γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν αυτο ειναι ηχος εκδηλωσης στρες απο το πουλι ή κρυωμα .αν σου ειπε γιατρος οκ ,γιατι δεν ρωτησες δοσολογια; 
> 
> η γενικη δοσολογια ειναι 1 ml στα 100 νερου .Η ειδικη σε καθε περιπτωση ,δινεται απο γιατρο αναλογα με το τι νομιζει οτι εχει το αρρωστο και σε ποιο βαθμο ειναι προχωρημενο


Η δοσολογια 1/100 ειναι προληπτική η αν δεν εχει κατι θα του κανει κακό?

----------


## johnakos32

Ποτε και σε κανενα πουλακι δεν δινουμε φαρμακο προληπτικα ...........
Ο γιατρος τι σου ειπε?

----------


## Giorgekid

Ο γιατρός μου ειπε 0,1ml baytril σε λιγο νερο (οσο πιει την ημερα)ποσο περιπου πίνουν την μερα?η αλλιως ποσο νερο περιπου να βαλω?

----------


## jk21

ενα κοκατιλ πινει γυρω στα 15 ml νερου 


θα σου ειπε γιατι ειναι και αρρωστο να το διαλυσεις στην ουσια σε 10 ml 

που ειναι 0.1 ml στα 10 ml  ,ισοδυναμο με 1 ml στα 100 

διελυσε 0.1 ml στα 10 ml και  ευχομαι να πιει ,αν οντως χειροτερευει και αλλο οπως μου εγραψες στο πμ 

αλλιως πρεπει να το δωσεις στο στομα ολο των διαλλυμα των 10 ml κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας σταδιακα ,με συρριγκα .Φοβαμαι ομως λογω απειριας μην το πνιξεις

----------


## Giorgekid

Εβαλα νερο με το ματι γιατι μετα ειδα το ποστ αλλα πρεπει να εβαλα παραπανω απο 10 ml και τωρα εχει ηδη πιει....0.1ml εβαλα.....προς το παρων ειναι το ιδιο.....δεν εχει γινει χειρότερα....να ρωτησω κατι αλλο...ο γιατρός ειπε πως θα αλλάζω μερα παρα μερα....αλλα εγω ξερω πως πρεπει πρωτα να περάσει ενα συγκεκριμενο όριο ημερων....σωστα?

Α και ναι πινει νερο!!!και μαλιστα πιο πολυ απο οσο έπινε παλια....τρωει και εχει και όρεξη....δεν φοβάται το χερι μου και τρίβει το ράμφος του στο ξυλακι...ομως ακομα να κελαηδαει....

----------


## jk21

αλλαγη διαλυματος φαρμακου καθε μερα  !

το τι ποσοτητες βαζεις ,δεν μπορω ειναι στο δικο σου ελεγχο και το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ,ειναι να παρεις να τις μετρας με συρριγκα για το φαρμακο (μικρη )και μεγαλη για το νερο που δειχνει απανω διαβαθμιση 

ευχομαι απο εκει που το πουλακι μπορει να μηνεχει τιποτα ,να μην δηλητιριαστει στο τελος 


Οταν δεν ξερουμε να δωσουμε φαρμακα ,το να παμε σε γιατρο να μας δειξει ,ειναι απαιτητο !

----------


## johnakos32

Γιωργο ποτε δεν βαζουμε νερο με το ματι οταν προκειται για μια συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια και μαλιστα ενος οχι ηπιου φαρμακου....
Ισως απο το σοκ αργησει να κελαιδησει .. αστον ησυχο και μην βαζεις συνεχεια τα χερια σου ...

----------


## Giorgekid

Το διόρθωσα αυτο με το φάρμακο!ακουστε τι εκανα:εβαλα 100ml νερου και 1ml φάρμακο και απο αυτο το μιγμα χώρισα 10ml που εχει νερο+φάρμακο οποτε ειναι σαν να εβαλα 10ml νερο και 0,1ml φάρμακο σωστα?

----------


## jk21

σωστα .και ολο να το εβαζες ,θα επινε οσο επρεπε να πιει .αν το τελειωσει και θελει και αλλο να του δωσεις

----------


## Giorgekid

Με φάρμακο εαν θελει και αλλο?και κατι αλλο.....θα πεθανει?εσυ τι λες με τα τωρινά δεδομένα?βελτιωθηκε αισθητά παλι.....ποσες μερες θα το συνεχίζω αυτο?

----------


## johnakos32

> Με φάρμακο εαν θελει και αλλο?


Φυσικα.....

----------


## Giorgekid

> Φυσικα.....


μα μετα δεν δινω πολυ?

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εγω γνωριζω σαν δοσολογια το 1 ml στα 100 νερου και τα πουλια πινου οσο θελουν αναλογα με το ειδος τους καθε μερα 

απο κει και περα ,δεν μπορω να σου πω τι σου ειπε και τι δεν σου ειπε ο γιατρος .εκεινον πρεπει να ρωτησεις 

εγω το τελευταιο που εχω να πω ,ειναι να αφησεις το πουλι (αφου του εδωσες και φαρμακο ) ησυχο 

θα ξανασυμμετεχω ,αν αξιολογησω οτι πρεπει κατι νεο να ειπωθει .Οχι να επαναλαμβανομαστε

----------


## Giorgekid

Δημητρη τωρα ειδα απο την κλειδαρότρυπα της πόρτας που ειναι και,ηταν στον πατο......και μπήκα και το εκανα να ξανα ανεβεί στην πατηθρα.....

----------


## Giorgekid

Τον χανω!!!!!!!!!!δεν αντέχω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Ειναι ακομα ζωντανός!!!!!!και ειναι καλυτερα!τωρα η μαμα μου εχει αλλη θεωρία......μηπως οπως αρχισε να χτυπιέται χτες χτύπησε και τα πλευρά του η κατι τετοιο?αν πρωτα ο θεος(σας παρακαλω κάντε την προσευχή σας)αυριο το πρωι ζει το απόγευμα θα τον παμε στον κτηνίατρο σε ειδίκευση με πτηνά......και κατι αλλο?θυμαστε τον ερρικο το μπατζι?ε τα ιδια συμπτωματα ειχε......λετε να τον προλάβουμε τον παρη?

----------


## Giorgekid

Πεθανε......,με άφησε μονο μου εδω.......τωρα δεν εχω να ακουω το κελαδηδημα του.....μου λείπει ο παρης μου.....

----------


## Μπία

Υπομονή και κουράγιο,όλοι έχουμε ανάλογες εμπειρίες.Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...πάντα θα ζει στην καρδιά σου!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ειλικρινα λυπαμαι .Οτα εχω χασει πουλια απο δικα μου λαθη ,δεν θα τα αναζητησω σε ενα νεο παιδι ,που θελει να μαθει να διαχειριζεται φτερωτες ψυχουλες .Υπαρχουν ετσι κι αλλιως αιτιες που πολλες φορες δεν εχουν σχεση με την δικια μας διαχειριση που μπορει να ειναι η καλυτερη 

Θα σε παρακαλεσω ομως οσα πουλακια εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη ,αυτα να προσεξεις και να περιποιεισαι οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο και να μην προσπαθεις πραγματα (οπως πτησεις εκτος κλουβιου κλπ ) χωρις καποιο πιο εμπειρο κοντα σου ,οταν αρκετοι πιο εμπειροι δεν το επιχειρουν

----------


## Giorgekid

Δημητρη και μπιανκα σας χιλιοευχαριστω και μην ανησυχεις δημητρη αυτο θα το θυμαμαι παντα και θα το τηρώ κατα γράμμα.....ωστοσο θελω να ψάξω πιο βαθιά τα αιτία του θανάτου επειδη και ο ερρικος το μπατζι ειχε τα ιδια συμπτωματα και πεθανε και,αυτο.....προς το παρων μου κανει πως ειναι ψιττακωση.........εκανε και εμετό και οι κουτσουλιες ηταν φωσφοριζε.........και ειχε και δύσπνοια-δυσκολία στην αναπνοή......εβαλα την πηνελοπη στο κλουβι του παρη(μετα απο απολύμανση με μηλοξυδο και ελάχιστη εως καθολου χλωρινη(ουτε 1 ml) και μετα με άπειρο νερο!!!!!καθως και πέταξα τις πατηθρες και εβαλα καινούργιες που ειχα έτοιμες στην ντουλάπα.....ταιστρες-ποτιστρες απολυμανθηκαν......δεν μου ερχεται κατι αλλο τωρα.....τι να πω?παντως τυχαίο το γεγονος της ίδιας αρρώστιας παρη-ερρικου δεν μου φαινεται σύμπτωση.....α και κατι αλλο....βρηκα στην περιοχη μου κτηνίατρο με πτυχίο ειδικευμένος στα πτηνά!

----------


## Steliosan

Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σου Γιωργο να ξερεις οτι αν κατι ειναι αναποφεκτο θα γινει και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γι'αυτο ομως μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο αυτο και να σωσουμε αλλες φτερωτες ψυχουλες στο μελλον. :Sick0004: 
Εισαι μικρος και μεγαλονωντας θα μεγαλωσουν και οι εμπειριες σου.

----------


## jk21

αν ειχαν και υγρα πρασινα μπιζελι φωσφοριζε ,ηταν δηλητηριαση - τοξικωση μαλλον απο καποιο μεταλλικο αντικειμενο .Κατι εφαγε -εξυσε  σε καποια εξοδο του

----------


## Giorgekid

Ώπα!!!!!αααααα Τωρα το έπιασα.......λοιπον το κοινό σημείο που ειχαν δοκιμάσει ο ερρικος και ο παρης ειναι ενα μέταλλο το οποιο το εχουμε σε ενα ντουλάπι και το χρησιμοποίησαν και οι δυο σαν πατηθρα.......ομως ο παρης έπεσε πανω στο ψυγείο που μαλλον θα ηταν τοξικο για εκείνον......τι να πω......ουτε που μου περασε απο τον νου....

----------


## moutro

Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα και τοτε να λεμε να μην παρεις αλλο πουλι μεχρι να καταλαβεις απο τι εφυγε ο ερρικος... ελπιζω να μην εχει δοκιμασει και το θηλυκό σου απο το τοξικο μεταλλο. Λυπάμαι για την απωλεια....

----------


## Giorgekid

> Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα και τοτε να λεμε να μην παρεις αλλο πουλι μεχρι να καταλαβεις απο τι εφυγε ο ερρικος... ελπιζω να μην εχει δοκιμασει και το θηλυκό σου απο το τοξικο μεταλλο. Λυπάμαι για την απωλεια....


Τι να πω.......εαν το ειχα ψαξει και αλλο ισως να προλαβαινα και τους δυο........τωρα.......χάθηκαν και οι δυο άδικα.....έψαξα τα συμπτωματα για την τοξικωση απο μέταλλο και ειχε οντως καρι που έλεγε για δυσκολία-σφύριγμα στην αναπνοή και για τις φωσφοριζε κουτσουλιες .........ετσι και αλλιως τωρα οτι και να κανω ο παρης δεν θα ξαναγυρισει οποτε δεν εχει νοημα να στεναχωριέμαι μεχρι τωρα.......αλλα φροντίζω τα αλλα δυο πουλακια τα οποια ειναι εδω μαζι μου και με χρειάζονται!!!!χτες εφτιαξα και το πρωινο του ερνεστο με αυγο και εβαλα στο μπατζι και στην πηνελοπη αλλα δεν τρελαθηκαν κιολας......δεν πειραζει μου αρκείου δοκιμασαν´....

----------


## Vrasidas

Τεράστια η στεναχώρια μου δεν μπορούσα να γράψω τίποτα. 
Κουράγιο Γιώργο, δεν υπάρχει κάτι χειρότερο από το να χάνεις το φιλαράκι σου. 

Δώσε την αγάπη σου και περισσότερη πλεον προσοχή στα υπόλοιπα φιλαράκια σου. Όλοι την πατάμε , τουλάχιστον μαθαίνουμε απ' τα λάθη μας, κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

----------


## Giorgekid

Διονύση εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη σου  και ειχε μεγαλη αποδοχή απο την κοκατιλινα !!!!!!!εχω μεινει απλα εγω εβαλα μαρούλι αντι για σπανάκι!!!!!εβαλα και λίγη γύρη γιατι το μαγαζι ειχε λιγη!!!!και τωρα βασικα ανησύχησα λιγο γιατι και η θηλυκια κανει λιγο φωσφοριζε κουτσουλιες αλλα περιμενω να δω και εαν εχει και αυριο θα κανουμε μια επίσκεψη στον ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ......

----------


## Vrasidas

Ναι Γιώργο καλα θα κανεις να το παρακολουθείς το πουλάκι , κι εφ' όσον μπορείς να το πας στον γιατρό το συντομότερο. Φιλιά να δώσεις στα μικρούλια σου!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ εβγαλες τη κοκατιλινα εκτος κλουβιου; 

εβαλες τελευταια στα κλουβια τους καποιο καινουργιο παιχνιδι;

----------


## johnakos32

Γιώργο το μαρούλι είναι άχρηστο λαχανικό και γεμάτο διάφορα που δεν κάνουν καλό τόσο στα πουλιά όσο και σε εμάς... 
Το επλυνες καλά τουλάχιστον ?

----------


## Vrasidas

Γιώργο αφού η κοκατιλίνα το δοκιμάζει "ξεγέλασέ" την. Βάλε την επόμενη φορά σπανάκι ή γλιστρίδα ή κάποιο πιο "βιταμινούχο" χορταρικό κι έτσι θα "πάρει τη γεύση" και ίσως αρχίσει και να το τρώει.

----------


## Giorgekid

Μαρούλι εβαλα γιατι το σουπερμάρκετ δεν ειχε σπανάκι ......ειχε τελειώσει.....ναι το έπλυνα πολυ καλα!!! Οχι δημητρη δεν εβαλα νεο παιχνιδι.....μονο άλλαξα πατηθρες και τις θέσεις στις πατηθρες....και την ειχα βγαλει απο το κλουβι του παρη(αν και κάπως καθυστερημένα) αλλα τωρα ειναι στο κλουβι του παρη......μετα απο καλο πλύσιμο με μηλοξυδο και άφθονο νερο στην πίεση για να αφαιρέσει τυχόν κουτσουλιες-εμετό του παρη......η κοκατιλινα βγήκε τελευταια φορα απο το κλουβι οταν βγήκε και εγκλωβίστηκε και ο παρης.......αλλα δεν άγγιξε πουθενά εκτος απο την κουρτίνα.....ο θεός βοηθός να μην ειναι τιποτα....αυριο πρωι θα δω κουτσουλιες γιατι τωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι...

----------


## johnakos32

Όταν κανείς απολύμανση δεν θα κάνεις με μηλοξυδο αλλά με δυνατό ξίδι ή 1/10 χλωρίνη και αν έχεις την δυνατότητα αφού είναι ξύλινες να τις βράζεις.

----------


## Giorgekid

Άλλαξα τελείως τις πατηθρες!εβαλα αλλες!τις παλιές τις πέταξα....

----------

